# My Cory



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi guys! I have an Albino Cory named Rocket. My Betta died of ick/finrot but the Cory hasn't got any spots. Does anyone know if it's safe to put him in a community tank?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

sure, but of course it depends on what's in your community. Corys llke to be with other corys, so I'd say at least 3 of them. One will slowly pine away.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

BV77 said:


> sure, but of course it depends on what's in your community. Corys llke to be with other corys, so I'd say at least 3 of them. One will slowly pine away.


That's not entirely accurate. I have a lone Julii Cory because I can't find anymore and he hangs out with my Peppered and Emerald Cories. I have had him for about 6 months.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ghost Knife said:


> That's not entirely accurate. I have a lone Julii Cory because I can't find anymore and he hangs out with my Peppered and Emerald Cories. I have had him for about 6 months.


ghost he said corys like to be with other corys not specificly their own type. because they will school with any other type from what i have seen. lol you basicaly rephrased what he said. I had 12 corys in pairs. each one would stick closest by its like counter part but they would all school together.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Revolution1221 said:


> ghost he said corys like to be with other corys not specificly their own type. because they will school with any other type from what i have seen. lol you basicaly rephrased what he said. I had 12 corys in pairs. each one would stick closest by its like counter part but they would all school together.


Sorry, I misread that.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He lived with one other cory until I moved him but, he seems healthy.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

he's in with the goldfish.


----------



## steelzuk (Aug 4, 2010)

Corys don't usually show spots as much as other fish they get heavily infected in there gills look for flashing.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rp rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip rip


----------

